# Hot smoked salmon in AS300 pellet smoker



## ahakohda (Jul 12, 2021)

Continue to experiment with new to me portable pellet smoker AS300.
Today it was salmon.
This smoker lowest Temp setting is 180f. Which is not ideal for salmon smoking. Fat will leak. However outcome was above expectations. Brined for 24h in  3cup water/1 cup teriyaki sauce/ 4tbsp brown sugar/2tbsp garlic powder. Formed pelicle in fridge another 24h.
Smoked using apple pellets at 180F for about 2 hours Until internal temp of 145F.
First photo is how it looked at ready on smoker. Second photo - fat was carefully mopped up for money shot. Third photo is us devouring that tail piece…..


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 12, 2021)

Looks good


----------



## kilo charlie (Jul 12, 2021)

That looks so tasty!!


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 12, 2021)

Nice work. Looks delicious


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 12, 2021)

That is some good looking salmon right there.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## thirdeye (Jul 12, 2021)

That's the doneness I like too.


----------



## eatlarge (Jul 12, 2021)

Are you happy with your as300? I heard there were over running of temp problems


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 12, 2021)

Yup---That be some good looking Smoked Salmon!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## uncle eddie (Jul 12, 2021)

Looks about perfect to me...


----------



## ahakohda (Jul 12, 2021)

eatlarge said:


> Are you happy with your as300? I heard there were over running of temp problems


I am happy with food results. That is for sure.  I am happy that I paid about $240 shipped with 40lb pellets included.
However, I have an experience dealing with electric smokers, pellets and how temp can jump up and down. 
So for beginners this thing may be a turn off. 
Temps are definitely jumping. But its produces very nice amount of thin blue smoke. 
Very nice smoke rings on ribs.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 13, 2021)

That is some fine looking salmon!
Al


----------

